# Brown stains on dog



## pixielauren (May 14, 2013)

I've read all the threads here about brown stains on dogs -- tear stains, stains on the mouth and paws. None of these threads are helpful to my situation though.

I have a white pitbull mix. She is on excellent grain-free food (Back to Basics). She is very well taken care of -- regular baths, etc. She does not eat or drink from plastic bowls. Her stains are not tear stains -- nothing around her eyes. Her stains are in places she can't lick, either -- she has giant paws and the brown stains are way way inside the crevices. She does not lick paws excessively, and at any rate, there are no stains on the surface of her paws -- just way inside the cracks. Another place that is stained is deep inside the folds of her genitals -- again, not on the easy-to-lick surfaces but way inside. Her face has stains -- under her jaw and on the sides where her tongue can't reach. So she is not doing this to herself by licking.

Essentially her stains are in places that get wet -- her face when she splashes her drinking water or chews on bones, her genitals and inside her paws from sweat. 

Her stains, in my opinion, prove that some sort of yeast or bacteria is the culprit. So. What gets rid of yeast? What can I do? Her stains are very very dark brown and pretty unsightly. Baths do NOT make any difference at all. 

Help!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

These sound like normal spots that can get the reddish stains, especially noticeable on white dogs. Watch this, and use the spray she gives directions to mix up. 
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=gl_X1I1GJ1Q&desktop_uri=/watch?v=gl_X1I1GJ1Q


----------



## pixielauren (May 14, 2013)

Thank you, Graco22. That video is super helpful. Although my dog does not seem itchy, the location of the red stains and everything else fits. I'll be trying that solution of vinegar, hydrogen peroxide and water. Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome! Keep us posted on how it works please!


----------

